# Brandi you really do not expect



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Me to live with this stinky buck for a whole month do you. :ROFL: Poor girl.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

You can just see her saying, "Pulease... someone get me out of here!"

He's thinking... "Come to me baby!" :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: I am hoping she blames it all on your Teresa... when I get there to get her she will be like "PLEASE take me away from this crazy woman who puts me in with that stinky boy!!" :slapfloor: :slapfloor: GOSH!! The more pics I see of her the more I LOVE her!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Yep I am sure you will be her hero.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin: That's the plan! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: You can't be serious...you're actually going to leave me in here!! :ROFL: What a cute pair though that they'd make!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Aww...poor thing. :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: 

She's saying:
You've got to be kidding me...you bring me " Peppy La......Pew.?....I demand a room change..." LOL......please....can someone ....get me outta here~! :shocked: 
Oh my...Is my heat cycle showing...? :worried: :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: 

BTW, how is she progressing Teresa? Have you noticed her in heat yet? :leap:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> :slapfloor: :slapfloor:
> 
> BTW, how is she progressing Teresa? Have you noticed her in heat yet? :leap:


Not yet :sigh:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

no prob :wink: She will get there :greengrin:


----------

